# is this a rash???



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

so rex has this all over his stomach and all the way up his neck. it started yesterday but has gotten a lot worse today. rico also has it but not near as bad. it dosent seem to bother either one of them, there not licking at it or scratching it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmm that's interesting..It doesn't look like a rash to me... Ill start cruising Google now to check it out.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks i am really perplexed with it, considering they are not licking or scratching at it. i gave them a benadry and sprayed some ACV on it to see what would happen


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Try to remember if they went some where new, maybe they could have picked something up when out somewhere. Im tryin to see if i can find anything too on the web. Befroe this happened, do they lick alot ?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

nope dont lick much. each one has been out in the woods at my grand dads lately. im thinking it is deff something from outside


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I did some searching and i read from Ringworm to a bacterial infection, im see if i can find some more info on it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This look the same to you?

Very bright red spots on my dog's belly *eek* - Democratic Underground


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks the same to me


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looks like it to me!!!!!!!!! you guys rock!!! im reading the stuff now to see what it is and what to do


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

My first reaction was black fly bites but, I know when I get em they are itchy as hell. Let us know if you find out what they are.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hmm dosent really say exactly what it was. we do have a ton of flys and nats at my new house so maybe thats what it is


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It could be flies... If you doubt the website maybe a trip to the vet is in order. Just take one and explain to the vet that your other dog is showing signs so if there is any course of treatment you're only paying for one office visit if they charge you like that and you get two dogs medicine. The only reason the treatment would be any different for Rico than Rex would be because of the size difference between them and the dosage requirements.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats what im thinking to, i need to go to vet anyways and get rex checked for heart worms... he just turned 6 months


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah I would go to the vet and let them find out what this is, it don't look good to me.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

this might sound silly but have you tried washing them off? it looks like they might have ran thru one of those big purple berrie plants thats poisonous to eat. i cant rem. what its called. good luck to ya tho


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My dog had spots like that last year, and I freaked out, but then realised that they were lying on the patio, and the patio had these little berries on it that fell from the trees/bushes. Those berries were staining his tummy when he lay down on them. They stained so they took a few days to go away, and washing didnt help.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

they are deffinitly not berries. i talked to my sister and she said her dog hasd the smae marks so she went to vet and the vet said it was caused from fly bites. i just left lowes and picked up some insecticide. the folks at lowes said a lot of people have some in purchasing insecticide complaining about there dogs getting ate up by flys and nats. our back yard is swarming with them right now, so im off to go spray down the yard


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm glad you figured it out! Good luck killing the bugs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you found out what is. I think you need to put up some bird house especailly blue bird or puprle martin houses as thses guys eat insects.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Glad you found out what is. I think you need to put up some bird house especailly blue bird or puprle martin houses as thses guys eat insects.


hey thats a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

